# Fußball Manager 2005 lief ohne Service Pack 2 jetzt nicht mehr



## myplex (29. Oktober 2004)

Hab folgendes Problem:
     
Mein Fußball Manager 2005 lief ohne Service Pack 2 aber jetzt wo ich es installiert läuft es nicht mehr. Der bleibt im zweiten Bild hängen, die Musik läuft aber weiter.  Es kommt nkein Bild.

   
Windows Xp Home Editon SP2
512 MB RAM
64 Bit AMD Prozessor
und eine ATI Radeon 9600
   


  Würde mich freuen eine Antwort zu erhalten.


----------

